# Csv: Proof of sufficient financial means



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

Here goes one requirement for CSV ....... "Where there is no employer: proof of sufficient financial means to the value of a minimum of R3 000 in the form of three months bank statements......."

My question in relation to the above requirement is as follows : Is this money supposed to be held in a south african bank account or in my home country where im applying from. Also If the account (bank statement) is not in the name of the applicant is there any need of a written undertaking by the owner of the account committing to sponsor the applicant? ...... is Cash an acceptable proof of succifent funds?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife is currently applying for her CSV. I provided her with bank statements which are linked to her application by our marriage certificate. Cash is not acceptable, the financial support must be documented.


----------

